# Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI [DOESN'T WORK!!]



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.magiclantern.fm/whats-new/104-releases/143-second-alpha-for-5d-mark-iii

Hopefully I have enough posts to get this topic going and not sit in limbo as the two other guys who tried to start it up.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*

So what sort of portable recorders are people using? I've heard that some very small, high quality and not too crazy priced ones have been released over the last year but don't know any of the details.


----------



## t.linn (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*

That's a good question. I'd be interested too. 

I wonder how many visitors to this site are focused on video. I know there are other video-centric sites for Canon users. I am interested in video but I am far more interested in stills. I'm not sure I've even tried to shoot video on my 6 month old 5D3.


----------



## Chris Burch (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*

I've been progressively shooting video with DSLRs more often these days. This weekend I was asked to shoot video of performances an arts festival/showcase. There were musicians, dancers and a choir all on stage under manageable, but uneven lighting. If the performer stayed put in one spot, it wasn't bad, but any movement was a mess. Trying to pan, zoom and keep focus locked (all manually of course) really requires 3 hands. I also didn't have an external monitor attached, so determining focus was rather hard to do. I went into it expecting it to be a chore to shoot, but it was worse than I expected and this was with a 1DX. As a result, I have lost all desire to shoot video with the DSLR unless it's a static subject. The zoom box during recording is a VERY useful feature because you can confirm focus. The gradual transition of setting changes (aperture/shutter/ISO) is also a great feature. I might try the full version of ML on my 5D2, but it's still going to be rough to pull off decent videos of moving subjects. I think I might give up on the DSLR platform for video and invest in a reasonably priced pro camcorder.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



t.linn said:


> That's a good question. I'd be interested too.
> 
> I wonder how many visitors to this site are focused on video. I know there are other video-centric sites for Canon users. I am interested in video but I am far more interested in stills. I'm not sure I've even tried to shoot video on my 6 month old 5D3.



http://nikonrumors.com/forum/topic.php?id=4931

Ninja 2 sounds promising


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> So what sort of portable recorders are people using? I've heard that some very small, high quality and not too crazy priced ones have been released over the last year but don't know any of the details.



I got one of these
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tascam-DR-40-Handheld-4-Track-Portable-Recorder-New-International-Shipping-/220882989533?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Multi_Track_Recorders&hash=item336da6f1dd

and I got a couple of rode NTG mics 

seems pretty decent with lots of features


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



wickidwombat said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > So what sort of portable recorders are people using? I've heard that some very small, high quality and not too crazy priced ones have been released over the last year but don't know any of the details.
> ...



I actually mean to record the clean HDMI out video. I wasn't talking audio, but yeah I have seen people use that for audio.


----------



## JasonATL (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> I actually mean to record the clean HDMI out video. I wasn't talking audio, but yeah I have seen people use that for audio.



I've been tempted to try the BlackMagic Design HyperDeck Shuttle: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/841023-REG/Blackmagic_Design_HYPERD_PT2_HyperDeck_Shuttle_2_SSD.html

For about $500, you can get that, plus a 256 GB SSD. My only concern is that the HDMI out of the 5D (and other Canon DSLRs) is 60i. If anyone here can tell me whether the 24p can be recovered fairly easily, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



JasonATL said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > I actually mean to record the clean HDMI out video. I wasn't talking audio, but yeah I have seen people use that for audio.
> ...



I saw that, but I'm worried about how to monitor things. They say there is no way to be sure it actually recorded and stuff was working until you check the footage later on and what if the camera LCD goes blank during recording? I fear it might end up more expensive in the end. I think it might also be much larger.


----------



## syder (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> JasonATL said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Camera - HDMI into - Z-finder evf (or similar monitoring device with an HDMI out port) - HDMI out into Hyperdeck?

Or does the z-finder evf downconvert the hdmi signal?

If so maybe just go with the Ninja 2


----------



## JasonATL (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



syder said:


> Camera - HDMI into - Z-finder evf (or similar monitoring device with an HDMI out port) - HDMI out into Hyperdeck?
> 
> Or does the z-finder evf downconvert the hdmi signal?
> 
> If so maybe just go with the Ninja 2



The HyperDeck Shuttle has an HDMI loop-through. So you could go:
Camera - HDMI into HyperDeck - HDMI out of Hyperdeck to Monitor (Z-finder evf)

A suitably speedy SSD should avoid a dropped-frame problem. The Hyperdeck has green and red lights to indicate power, recording, and battery. It would be nice if it had a warning light if frames are dropped (the BMCC has this feature).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



JasonATL said:


> syder said:
> 
> 
> > Camera - HDMI into - Z-finder evf (or similar monitoring device with an HDMI out port) - HDMI out into Hyperdeck?
> ...



That seems kind of bulky, hyperdeck is larger to begin with and then you also need the z-finder, if you want to bring it on hikes into the woods and stuff it gets to be a pain I'd fear compard to a tiny little ninja and you are done?


----------



## vuilang (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*

do you record uncompressed hdmi output video signal (which bring HUGE gb/hr video file) from the event/wedding??
how long do it take to encode it into DVD? i cant dare to imagine cuz it's already taking me too much time to encode it. and i only recorded it at high-compression 1080p 30fps from 5d3? I believe that's 25mbps.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



vuilang said:


> do you record uncompressed hdmi output video signal (which bring HUGE gb/hr video file) from the event/wedding??
> how long do it take to encode it into DVD? i cant dare to imagine cuz it's already taking me too much time to encode it. and i only recorded it at high-compression 1080p 30fps from 5d3? I believe that's 25mbps.



With the Hyperdeck you can record full uncompressed but it is like a 1.5TB drive for just two hours of footage or something ;D. 

They also have compressed modes (rates up to 220mbps).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*

Went with the ninja 2, but it's a defective unit. 

(almost seemed like the box had been opened before and returned for an obvious reason.... and then shipped to the next customer instead of being returned to the manufacturer grrrrrrrr)


----------



## vuilang (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> vuilang said:
> 
> 
> > do you record uncompressed hdmi output video signal (which bring HUGE gb/hr video file) from the event/wedding??
> ...


~1.5tb for 2hrs??? so, What is the "real usage" of uncompressed HDMI?


----------



## syder (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



vuilang said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > vuilang said:
> ...



Uncompressed imo isn't very useful. You don't need that much data for 99.9% of jobs. 

On the other hand being able to go from recording h264 encoded QTs which are 8 bit 4:2:0 at 90mb/s (all-i) to DNxHD/ProRes (ie the native codecs used by Avid/FCP) 10 bit 4:2:2 at 220mb/s means you're retaining far more colour information within your image, definitely meaning that you have a lot more leeway to perform deep grades on your footage. It'll be interesting to see what a 10 bit HDMI out image from the 5dmiii looks like given the various criticisms the h264 footage has seen - we'll find out if some of the apparent lack of resolution is a codec issue.

Working directly in DNxHD/ProRes is also a big workflow improvement, and means you can have more RT video tracks and RT effects on fast computers, and means no more having to transcode your footage before editing on slower machines.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



vuilang said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > vuilang said:
> ...



For most people to record it in ProRes or something and to not use the uncompressed recording option ;D.
I suppose a very few might have the capacity to deal with full uncompressed and to maintain the max signal and have the final edit be the first time compression is applied.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*

I suspect if there is an improvement in sharpness it will be minimal with an external recorder. The biggest difference will be if you're shooting green screen and doing alot of keying.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*


Dam...I almost forgot about the video on my 5D III.


----------



## JasonATL (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*

Here's my first shot at using the HyperDeck Shuttle to record the clean HDMI out from the 5D Mark III.

The deinterlacing is a PITA! I certainly hope that April's Canon firmware update will yeild a true 24p HDMI output. But, I'm not optimistic.

HDMI out of 5D Mark III using Magic Lantern Alpha 2 on Vimeo


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Amazing new ML firmware for the 5D3! Clean HDMI, zoom box during recording, etc.*



JasonATL said:


> Here's my first shot at using the HyperDeck Shuttle to record the clean HDMI out from the 5D Mark III.
> 
> The deinterlacing is a PITA! I certainly hope that April's Canon firmware update will yeild a true 24p HDMI output. But, I'm not optimistic.



ugh. awful result. i hope there is some way to set ML or something or other to get the rull res out of it otherwise these external recorders will be less than useless until the canon firmware, which now seems very, very far off sadly with not working out perhaps

thank god canon is coming out with it eventually though


----------

